# Extremely high NKC



## Laf (Sep 19, 2020)

Hi there 
I’m reaching out for some help 
My CD69 absolute count was 3.96 one of the highest the Lister Clinic have ever seen 
I’m doing weekly Intralipids
I’m on 25mg steroids and plaquenil 
My next step is Humira 
I wanted to know if anyone with levels as high as mine has managed to successfully convince 
I’m 35 and have been 3 years trying
Haven’t tried IVF yet but it’s what I want to do next
I’ve never in all 3 years Concieved
I had a laparoscopy for Stage 3 endo earlier this year but I’ve a feeling it’s back 
I’ve also tried IVIG with TSI 
I’m just looking for success stories with such a high marker


----------

